# una grande persona



## francoff (4 Novembre 2022)

Mia moglie nonostante quello che è successo  è veramente una grande persona . Mia sorella a casa con il covid e io via ,lei la mia ex si è presa cura delle tombe dei miei genitori : le ha pulite, ha acquistato fiori bellissimi m ha mandato foto via wa, messo candele, poi ha presenziato al santo rosario . Poi ha visitato i miei zii e nonni i miei parenti l hanno accolta con la solita cordialità e l affetto che ogni volta dimostra di essere ben riposto. Le hanno detto di girarmi i loro saluti. Da dove abitiamo al mio paese natio ci sono circa 20 km. Non era obbligata a farlo


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2022)

ma hai ancora i nonni vivi?


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie nonostante quello che è successo  è veramente una grande persona . Mia sorella a casa con il covid e io via ,lei la mia ex si è presa cura delle tombe dei miei genitori : le ha pulite, ha acquistato fiori bellissimi m ha mandato foto via wa, messo candele, poi ha presenziato al santo rosario . Poi ha visitato i miei zii e nonni i miei parenti l hanno accolta con la solita cordialità e l affetto che ogni volta dimostra di essere ben riposto. Le hanno detto di girarmi i loro saluti. Da dove abitiamo al mio paese natio ci sono circa 20 km. Non era obbligata a farlo


Non era tenuta ma , c'è sempre un ma, come si può cancellare una vita convissuta per anni , figli  e amore ? Anche se ora siete separati avete vissuto una bellissima storia anche se poi è finita ,basta anche guardare ituoi figli e come fai ha dimenticato tua moglie? Ecco il significato nel ben e nel male


----------



## francoff (4 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma hai ancora i nonni vivi?


le loro tombe ...scusa



ologramma ha detto:


> Non era tenuta ma, c'è sempre un ma, come si può cancellare una vita convissuta per anni, figli e amore? Anche se ora siete separati avete vissuto una bellissima storia anche se poi è finita ,basta anche guardare ituoi figli e come fai ha dimenticato tua moglie? Ecco il significato nel ben e nel male


Hai ragione , poteva solo andare a fare una visita , invece no... mi ha toccato nel profondo

grazie olo sei veramente una bella persona


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

Le donne sono così ,noi siamo superficiali ma loro ci mettono amore


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> grazie olo sei veramente una bella persona


Sarà che ho un po' di anni di vita  quindi rifletto molto  ,grazie


----------



## Etta (4 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Le donne sono così ,noi siamo superficiali ma loro ci mettono amore


Non tutte. E dipende anche dalla situazione e dai rapporti in cui si è rimasti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non tutte. E dipende anche dalla situazione e dai rapporti in cui si è rimasti.


Sua moglie è stata una grande!
Ha dimostrato un rispetto per i defunti non da tutti!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (4 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Non era tenuta ma , c'è sempre un ma, come si può cancellare una vita convissuta per anni , figli  e amore ? Anche se ora siete separati avete vissuto una bellissima storia anche se poi è finita ,basta anche guardare ituoi figli e come fai ha dimenticato tua moglie? Ecco il significato nel ben e nel male


Sono d’accordo con quello che hai scritto, lo avrà fatto con il cuore, perché se lo sentiva, in fondo sono comunque ancora una famiglia anche se non sono più una coppia…


----------



## Pincopallino (4 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non tutte. E dipende anche dalla situazione e dai rapporti in cui si è rimasti.


Vero, solo le intelligenti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Le donne sono così ,noi siamo superficiali ma loro ci mettono amore


 diciamo di sì


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2022)

Voleva dire cose a te.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia moglie nonostante quello che è successo  è veramente una grande persona . Mia sorella a casa con il covid e io via ,lei la mia ex si è presa cura delle tombe dei miei genitori : le ha pulite, ha acquistato fiori bellissimi m ha mandato foto via wa, messo candele, poi ha presenziato al santo rosario . Poi ha visitato i miei zii e nonni i miei parenti l hanno accolta con la solita cordialità e l affetto che ogni volta dimostra di essere ben riposto. Le hanno detto di girarmi i loro saluti. Da dove abitiamo al mio paese natio ci sono circa 20 km. Non era obbligata a farlo


Sinceramente? 
Io lo avrei fatto ma non ti avrei detto niente. 
Perché lo avrei fatto solo per me, perché ci tenevo. Mica per farti sapere.... Guarda come sono stata brava. 
Credo che volesse dirti altro con quel suo metterti al corrente di questo gesto


----------



## francoff (4 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sinceramente?
> Io lo avrei fatto ma non ti avrei detto niente.
> Perché lo avrei fatto solo per me, perché ci tenevo. Mica per sapere farti.... Guarda come sono stata brava.
> Credo che voglia dirti altro con quel suo gesto al corrente di questo gesto


un po' difficile farlo senza farlo sapere ........... i miei parenti mi hanno mandato tramite lei i loro saluti.....il paesino ha 1500 abitanti e ci conosciamo tutti e molti sono parenti...........


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2022)

Basta dirti che li aveva incontrati senza specificare.
 ti ha mandato la foto di quello che ha fatto, non è per puro caso. 
Dai è evidente


----------



## francoff (4 Novembre 2022)

"Credo che voglia dirti altro con quel suo gesto al corrente di questo gesto"    Ginevra hai scritto questo............spiega cosa volesse dirmi se non farmi sentire vicino al mio paesino alla mia famiglia d' origine


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> "Credo che voglia dirti altro con quel suo gesto al corrente di questo gesto"    Ginevra hai scritto questo............spiega cosa volesse dirmi se non farmi sentire vicino al mio paesino alla mia famiglia d' origine


Vuole dirti che ti vuole bene e si sente parte di una famiglia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2022)

Quello che esattamente ti è arrivato. 
Che è una brava persona, che si prende cura di te dei tuoi affetti. 
Che fa ancora cose per te e tu ne sei felice. 
Lei può ancora prendersi cura di te, se tu lo volessi. 
Si è fatta apprezzare con quel gesto. 
Ti sei fossilizzato sul tradimento, ma lei può dare molto non solo la delusione che tu ti ostini a mettere al primo posto


----------



## Etta (4 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sua moglie è stata una grande!
> Ha dimostrato un rispetto per i defunti non da tutti!


Infatti non dico il contrario. Dico solo che non tutti sono così.


----------



## francoff (4 Novembre 2022)

Che mi voglia bene lo so e lei sa perfettamente che lei è il mio grande amore , ma questa cosa non l ha fatta con secondi fini l ha fatta perchè lei è così : una persona eccezionale . Non l ha fatto pensando " faccio così , così lui pensa cosà" l ha fatto e basta


----------



## francoff (4 Novembre 2022)

Si ne sono felice e sono felice pure io quando faccio cose che le fanno piacere . Poi , dopo la storia della geisha  con Carola, questa estate ho preferito scrivere nulla e più di questo non dico ma è stato un mese fantastico : siamo proprio stati bene come amici speciali .


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2022)

Sicuramente un bel gesto, e non voglio sminuire la persona anzi, ma sapendoti lontano credo che o si è fatti di ghiaccio o non mi verrebbe nemmeno in mente di comportarmi in maniera diversa


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Che mi voglia bene lo so e lei sa perfettamente che lei è il mio grande amore , ma questa cosa non l ha fatta con secondi fini l ha fatta perchè lei è così : una persona eccezionale . Non l ha fatto pensando " faccio così , così lui pensa cosà" l ha fatto e basta


Non capisco l'utilità della foto. 
 tutto è in ordine come sarebbe piaciuto a te?


----------



## spleen (4 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Che mi voglia bene lo so e lei sa perfettamente che lei è il mio grande amore , ma questa cosa non l ha fatta con secondi fini l ha fatta perchè lei è così : una persona eccezionale . Non l ha fatto pensando " faccio così , così lui pensa cosà" l ha fatto e basta


Cosa vi impedisce di tornare insieme?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non capisco l'utilità della foto.
> tutto è in ordine come sarebbe piaciuto a te?


Le foto ai fiori sulla tomba della mia mamma le faccio anche io per mia sorella 
Lei è super precisa...quando va lei generalmente sempre a cambiare i fiori con mio papà è una " mezza litigata" ogni volta...
Quando andiamo io e mio papà ci mettiamo un attimo...e ci divertiamo pure
A me va sempre bene come mette i fiori...
Faccio la foto solo per prenderla in giro


----------



## Lostris (4 Novembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa vi impedisce di tornare insieme?


Secondo me l’incapacità di seppellire la vecchia coppia.


----------



## spleen (4 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Secondo me l’incapacità di seppellire la vecchia coppia.


E' lancinante questa situazione. Adesso non so come siano messi sentimentalmente loro due (non lo ricordo) ma sentire della stima, della complicità, dell'affetto di cui si circondano vicendevolmente a me dà come l'impressione che "stiano insieme" anche se una forma non convenzionale.
Boh.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Secondo me l’incapacità di seppellire la vecchia coppia.


Molto acuto.


----------



## Etta (4 Novembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> E' lancinante questa situazione. Adesso non so come siano messi sentimentalmente loro due (non lo ricordo) ma sentire della stima, della complicità, dell'affetto di cui si circondano vicendevolmente a me dà come l'impressione che "stiano insieme" anche se una forma non convenzionale.
> Boh.


Io non so la storia. Perché si erano lasciati?


----------



## ologramma (4 Novembre 2022)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa vi impedisce di tornare insieme?


mi sembra che l'abbia detto : il rimuginare   il danno  provato del  tradimento subito


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Si ne sono felice e sono felice pure io quando faccio cose che le fanno piacere . Poi , dopo la storia della geisha  con Carola, questa estate ho preferito scrivere nulla e più di questo non dico ma è stato un mese fantastico : siamo proprio stati bene come amici speciali .


vi rimettete insieme entro il 2024


----------



## Etta (4 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi sembra che l'abbia detto : il rimuginare   il danno  provato del  tradimento subito


E dici poco.


----------



## ologramma (5 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> vi rimettete insieme entro il 2024


Me lo auguro perché lui è una brava persona ,sua moglie non so ,ricordo che lei si stava o cercava di rientrare ,ma lui la vide nel parco piangere mentre diceva addio all'altro.
Ecco perché non capisco chi tradendo per sensi di colpa confessa , di casi qui ce ne sono stati .
Come  anche chi scoperto  rientra o vorrebbe continuare il matrimonio come se non fosse avvenuto niente e si dice ancora innamorato .
Il tradire non è come pensare di farlo e masturbarsi ,ma è un atto che ci fa o fa soffrire.
Dopo le stronzate che ho scritto chi legge gli auguri un bel sabato


----------



## francoff (5 Novembre 2022)

Questa estate abbiamo passato un mese incredibile assieme e per adesso stiamo bene in questo modo . Io ho una relazione con una donna di qui , la mia ex con uomo della nostra provincia . Questo per dire come siamo messi .


----------



## CIRCE74 (5 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Questa estate abbiamo passato un mese incredibile assieme e per adesso stiamo bene in questo modo . Io ho una relazione con una donna di qui , la mia ex con uomo della nostra provincia . Questo per dire come siamo messi .


L'importante è il vostro benessere


----------



## Etta (5 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Questa estate abbiamo passato un mese incredibile assieme e per adesso stiamo bene in questo modo . Io ho una relazione con una donna di qui , la mia ex con uomo della nostra provincia . Questo per dire come siamo messi .


Allora godetevi le vostre nuove relazioni e non pensate al passato.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Questa estate abbiamo passato un mese incredibile assieme e per adesso stiamo bene in questo modo . Io ho una relazione con una donna di qui , la mia ex con uomo della nostra provincia . Questo per dire come siamo messi .


Male


----------



## francoff (5 Novembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Allora godetevi le vostre nuove relazioni e non pensate al passato.


questo non toglie che la rispetti e che lei sia una donna importante per me ...e viceversa


----------



## francoff (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Male


spiegati


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> spiegati


Avete buttato un gioiello  prezioso per avere bigiotteria.


----------



## ologramma (5 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Questa estate abbiamo passato un mese incredibile assieme e per adesso stiamo bene in questo modo . Io ho una relazione con una donna di qui , la mia ex con uomo della nostra provincia . Questo per dire come siamo messi .


Di tua moglie ne avevi parlato o accennato ,di te non credo però sono contento ,


----------



## francoff (5 Novembre 2022)

la conoscevo da qualche mese abbiamo approfondito prima che tornassi a casa questa estate


----------



## francoff (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete buttato un gioiello  prezioso per avere bigiotteria.


Speriamo di no . Non è perché questa donna non è italiana ?


----------



## francoff (5 Novembre 2022)

non per razzismo ma perché pensi che alla fine le differenze fanno la differenza


----------



## Nocciola (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete buttato un gioiello  prezioso per avere bigiotteria.


Non so se sia bigiotteria ma sicuramente visto il rapporto che hanno mantenuto avrei lavorato molto per riprovarci. Perdono entrambi qualcosa di importante che non credo sia sostituibile


----------



## oriente70 (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete buttato un gioiello  prezioso per avere bigiotteria.


Secondo me è lei che ha rovinato tutto , perché Avete ?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Speriamo di no . Non è perché questa donna non è italiana ?


Ma no!
Anche se possono esserci più fraintendimenti se non si ha la stessa lingua madre.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Secondo me è lei che ha rovinato tutto , perché Avete ?


Perché lei non se n’è andata ed è sta  lui a non riuscire a guarire la ferita narcisistica.


----------



## bull63 (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché lei non se n’è andata ed è sta  lui a non riuscire a guarire la ferita narcisistica.


Ferita narcisista! E' sempre colpa del tradito?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2022)

bull63 ha detto:


> Ferita narcisista! E' sempre colpa del tradito?


Cerca online, se non capisci il significato delle parole.


----------



## francoff (5 Novembre 2022)

Hai ragione probabilmente ed è il mio limite però Esther mi ha guarito: con lei ho una serenità e di conseguenza una felicità che con la mia ex non sono riuscito più a ritrovare . Ne abbiamo parlato io e te , ma con lei da soli , mi sentivo a disagio .Ora dopo questa estate ove la mia ex ed io  abbiamo ristabilito un rapporto , un rapporto diverso , sempre intimo di rispetto e anche d amore , dopo questa estate sto bene anche con lei, la mia ex , ma non è più il rapporto di coppia .


----------



## Etta (5 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> questo non toglie che la rispetti e che lei sia una donna importante per me ...e viceversa


Ho detto per caso il contrario?


----------



## Etta (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avete buttato un gioiello  prezioso per avere bigiotteria.


Perché i nuovi partner dovrebbero essere bigiotteria? Mi sembrano luoghi comuni.


----------



## Etta (5 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché lei non se n’è andata ed è sta  lui a non riuscire a guarire la ferita narcisistica.


Cosa c’entra l’ha comunque tradito. Non è che perché sia rimasta allora è giustificata.


----------



## bull63 (6 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca online, se non capisci il significato delle parole.


Hai mai avuto dubbi?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2022)

Certo. Ma chiedo diversamente.


----------



## Actorus (6 Novembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Che mi voglia bene lo so e lei sa perfettamente che lei è il mio grande amore , ma questa cosa non l ha fatta con secondi fini l ha fatta perchè lei è così : una persona eccezionale . Non l ha fatto pensando " faccio così , così lui pensa cosà" l ha fatto e basta


Sei del Piacentino se ho capito bene


----------



## oriente70 (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché lei non se n’è andata ed è sta  lui a non riuscire a guarire la ferita narcisistica.


Vogliamo dare.la colpa anche a chi non riesce a superare un tradimento ? Te ci sei riuscita?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vogliamo dare.la colpa anche a chi non riesce a superare un tradimento ? Te ci sei riuscita?


Ma ti pare che io dia *colpe*? 
Nella loro situazione avrebbero potuto superare.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che io dia *colpe*?
> Nella loro situazione avrebbero potuto superare.


Colpa  non riuscire a superare il tradimento .
Mi sembrase non ricordo male, che ci hanno provato .
 Perché insistere quando non ci sono i presupposti per ricostruire .
Così va bene a lui e lei deve solo accettare la situazione . Lei ha fatto un bel gesto  ma non credo sia sufficiente per ricominciare .


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Colpa  non riuscire a superare il tradimento .
> Mi sembrase non ricordo male, che ci hanno provato .
> Perché insistere quando non ci sono i presupposti per ricostruire .
> Così va bene a lui e lei deve solo accettare la situazione . Lei ha fatto un bel gesto  ma non credo sia sufficiente per ricominciare .


I presupposti c’erano; ovviamente secondo me.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I presupposti c’erano; ovviamente secondo me.


Troppo romantica


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Troppo romantica


Sì, per gli altri


----------



## Actorus (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I presupposti c’erano; ovviamente secondo me.


C'erano perché è stato ed è ancora un grande amore , Franco ci ha provato con tutte le sue forze  a (superare) e purtroppo non ci è riuscito, è umano e da rispettare.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> C'erano perché è stato ed è ancora un grande amore , Franco ci ha provato con tutte le sue forze  a (superare) e purtroppo non ci è riuscito, è umano e da rispettare.


Fidati che Francoff lo rispetto e lo sa.


----------



## Actorus (7 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fidati che Francoff lo rispetto e lo sa.


Forse mi sono espresso male, per rispettare intendo la sua decisione , Franco è fuori da ogni dubbio una persona degna del massimo rispetto,


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Novembre 2022)

Actorus ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espresso male, per rispettare intendo la sua decisione , Franco è fuori da ogni dubbio una persona degna del massimo rispetto,


L’Ego..fa sempre brutti scherzi


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L’Ego..fa sempre brutti scherzi


Ampliando e prescindendo da Francoff anch‘io avevo una idea irrealistica di un amore come qualcosa di prezioso e contemporaneamente fragile e irreparabile, una volta rotto.
Poi ho visto la realtà.
Però ognuno ha diritto di vivere una realtà che gli va bene.


----------



## Actorus (11 Novembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L’Ego..fa sempre brutti scherzi


Secondo me  non è stato l'ego,  in tal caso il troncare sarebbe stato immediato, ma il cervello ha molte facce.


----------



## francoff (12 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fidati che Francoff lo rispetto e lo sa.


stima e affetto ricambiati in modo assoluto


----------



## francoff (12 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Anche se possono esserci più fraintendimenti se non si ha la stessa lingua madre.


su questo hai ragione ...anche la mimica può essere fraintesa


----------



## francoff (2 Dicembre 2022)

Mia figlia è stata da me per il "ringraziamento " edha conosciuto la donna per cui provo affetto : Esther . Lei ha fatto da tramite e assieme alla mia ex moglie ed a Esther hanno organizzato di passare il Natale qui da me tutti assieme. Esther è musulmana sciita , anche se in realtà è atea, per cui al Natale non da molta importanza se non a livello di festeggiare e darsi i regali. La mia ex prenderà un regalo , un cappotto che ha visto in via della Spiga , e lo daremo a nostra figlia come regalo di mamma e papà. Per nostro figlio ci stiamo pensando ma penso gli regaleremo un Iphone e un soggiorno in una capitale europea con la morosa , sempre come mamma e papà. Sono felice ma anche in ansia per l' incontro tra esther e la mia ex


----------



## ologramma (2 Dicembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Mia figlia è stata da me per il "ringraziamento " edha conosciuto la donna per cui provo affetto : Esther . Lei ha fatto da tramite e assieme alla mia ex moglie ed a Esther hanno organizzato di passare il Natale qui da me tutti assieme. Esther è musulmana sciita , anche se in realtà è atea, per cui al Natale non da molta importanza se non a livello di festeggiare e darsi i regali. La mia ex prenderà un regalo , un cappotto che ha visto in via della Spiga , e lo daremo a nostra figlia come regalo di mamma e papà. Per nostro figlio ci stiamo pensando ma penso gli regaleremo un Iphone e un soggiorno in una capitale europea con la morosa , sempre come mamma e papà. Sono felice ma anche in ansia per l' incontro tra esther e la mia ex


famiglie allargate


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ho bisogno di una doppia dose di plasil


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Secondo me invece è una cosa bellissima...
Riunirsi tutti insieme...
Vuol dire aver fatto pace col passato...
Ed essere felice ognuno per l altra persona...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> famiglie allargate


Più che altro ricche


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che altro ricche


Penso che in alcuni momenti la fantasia della gente galoppi. 
In altri contesti, chiederei il nome del pusher


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Penso che in alcuni momenti la fantasia della gente galoppi.
> In altri contesti, chiederei il nome del pusher


Boh. Io non metto in dubbio. C’è gente che vive così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh. Io non metto in dubbio. C’è gente che vive così.


Ma così tutti felici e contenti non ne ho mai visti ne sentito parlare. 
Sarà stato fortunato almeno in questo passaggio


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma così tutti felici e contenti non ne ho mai visti ne sentito parlare.
> Sarà stato fortunato almeno in questo passaggio


Gli acquisti in via Spiga aiutano.


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> La mia ex prenderà un regalo , un cappotto che ha visto in via della Spiga , e lo daremo a nostra figlia come regalo di mamma e papà. Per nostro figlio ci stiamo pensando ma penso gli regaleremo un Iphone e un soggiorno in una capitale europea


Potete adottarmi come figlia?


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> famiglie allargate


È una bella cosa. Poi al giorno d’oggi normalissima.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli acquisti in via Spiga aiutano.


Ma neanche quelli, ho visto digerire così bene una situazione. 
Se uno vive bene galoppandi sulle Ali della fantasia nulla da dire


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> È una bella cosa. Poi al giorno d’oggi normalissima.


Ma per piacere.... 

Bellissima un parolone


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma per piacere....
> 
> Bellissima un parolone


Meglio se vanno d’accordo invece che scannarsi no? Se vanno tutti d’accordo e’ una cosa positiva.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Meglio se vanno d’accordo invece che scannarsi no? Se vanno tutti d’accordo e’ una cosa positiva.


In tutto questo ometti i figli. 
Non so fino a che punto la famiglia allargata sia un oasi felice. 
Diciamo che gli adulti, in buona parte, sono soddisfatti


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In tutto questo ometti i figli.
> Non so fino a che punto la famiglia allargata sia un oasi felice.
> Diciamo che gli adulti, in buona parte, sono soddisfatti


Ovviamente è soggettivo. Io vedo tramite fb tante famiglie allargate e mi sembrano felici. Un mio amico, separato da tanto e con una figlia di 8 anni, ha trovato l’anno scorso una donna con la quale si è messo insieme, con due figli, e ora vivono tutti insieme e sono una famiglia bellissima. Loro ma potrei farti tanti altri esempi di famiglie che ho tra gli amici.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ovviamente è soggettivo. Io vedo tramite fb tante famiglie allargate e mi sembrano felici. Un mio amico, separato da tanto e con una figlia di 8 anni, ha trovato l’anno scorso una donna con la quale si è messo insieme, con due figli, e ora vivono tutti insieme e sono una famiglia bellissima. Loro ma potrei farti tanti altri esempi di famiglie che ho tra gli amici.


Cazzo su fb vuoi che mettano le foto di quando stanno litigando?
Ma vale per tutti...
Certo che posti foto felici...
Non puoi prendere ad esempio fb per definire la felicità delle persone ..
Manco il parchetto però...


----------



## omicron (2 Dicembre 2022)

Di qualsiasi argomento si parli, etta conosce tante persone che… 
Anche a livello statistico mi pare improbabile


----------



## Etta (2 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Cazzo su fb vuoi che mettano le foto di quando stanno litigando?
> Ma vale per tutti...
> Certo che posti foto felici...
> Non puoi prendere ad esempio fb per definire la felicità delle persone ..
> Manco il parchetto però...


No però non vedresti nemmeno così tante storie tutti insieme se ci fossero problemi o se i figli non si trovassero bene. Io ad esempio, quando ero agli sgoccioli col mio ex, non mettevo più foto insieme a lui perché ormai non eravamo più felici insieme.



omicron ha detto:


> Di qualsiasi argomento si parli, etta conosce tante persone che…
> Anche a livello statistico mi pare improbabile


Eh che ti debbo dire, o sono gli altri che fanno vedere e raccontano ciò che in realtà non sono, oppure sono io che conosco tanta gente.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli acquisti in via Spiga aiutano.


Come.mai..?
Se fossero in via del Melograno?


----------



## ologramma (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che altro ricche


Ricche di che?
Di soldi o di pensieri buoni l"uno per l'altri?


----------



## ologramma (3 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ovviamente è soggettivo. Io vedo tramite fb tante famiglie allargate e mi sembrano felici. Un mio amico, separato da tanto e con una figlia di 8 anni, ha trovato l’anno scorso una donna con la quale si è messo insieme, con due figli, e ora vivono tutti insieme e sono una famiglia bellissima. Loro ma potrei farti tanti altri esempi di famiglie che ho tra gli amici.


Capita spesso oggi ,poi se siano felici non lo so  ,forse lo fanno vedere davanti ai figli ,comunque conosco un caso che lei divide dal padre del figlio frequenta con la nuova fidanzata le feste o le cene per ricorrenze ,sono già due o tre anni ,ora lei gli ha presentato il suo nuovo compagno ,tutto bene quel che finisce bene ........per ora


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ovviamente è soggettivo. Io vedo tramite fb tante famiglie allargate e mi sembrano felici. Un mio amico, separato da tanto e con una figlia di 8 anni, ha trovato l’anno scorso una donna con la quale si è messo insieme, con due figli, e ora vivono tutti insieme e sono una famiglia bellissima. Loro ma potrei farti tanti altri esempi di famiglie che ho tra gli amici.


Ma certo tutti felici, mica i bambini ti vengono a raccontare cosa non va. 
Quando diventano più grandi solo con chi hanno confidenza raccontano


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No però non vedresti nemmeno così tante storie tutti insieme se ci fossero problemi o se i figli non si trovassero bene. Io ad esempio, quando ero agli sgoccioli col mio ex, non mettevo più foto insieme a lui perché ormai non eravamo più felici insieme.


Devi essere proprio alla frutta per non postare foto, chi vive in funzione dei social posta pure la bara del fratello.


----------



## Etta (3 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Capita spesso oggi ,poi se siano felici non lo so  ,forse lo fanno vedere davanti ai figli ,comunque conosco un caso che lei divide dal padre del figlio frequenta con la nuova fidanzata le feste o le cene per ricorrenze ,sono già due o tre anni ,ora lei gli ha presentato il suo nuovo compagno ,tutto bene quel che finisce bene ........per ora


Se per questo ci sono anche tante famiglie, non allargate, che fingono di essere felici.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma certo tutti felici, mica i bambini ti vengono a raccontare cosa non va.
> Quando diventano più grandi solo con chi hanno confidenza raccontano


Beh molti sono anche già adolescenti.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Devi essere proprio alla frutta per non postare foto, chi vive in funzione dei social posta pure la bara del fratello.


Ma dici di me? Io non vivo in funzione dei social.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come.mai..?
> Se fossero in via del Melograno?


Ho verificato. A Milano via del Melograno non c’è. Se ci fosse, sarebbe in zona Giambellino, dove ci sono molte vie con nomi di fiori e piante. Direi che non è una zona benestante.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> Ricche di che?
> Di soldi o di pensieri buoni l"uno per l'altri?


Di Soldi. In via Spiga un cappotto costa come un’auto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Devi essere proprio alla frutta per non postare foto, chi vive in funzione dei social posta pure la bara del fratello.


Ricordo una influencer sexy a fianco della bara del padre.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho verificato. A Milano via del Melograno non c’è. Se ci fosse, sarebbe in zona Giambellino, dove ci sono molte vie con nomi di fiori e piante. Direi che non è una zona benestante.


Eh ma allora .. diciamo che la misura trasmessa non è il gesto, non è il pensiero,  non è la cura, non è paradossalmente nemmeno il contenuto.

La misura è il "dove" a cui si lega il "quanto"(costa)

Ed è la modalità che ci dice chi siamo.
E da questa ottica, un morto di fame analfabeta e gretto , o un ricchissimo borghese acculturato, sono assolutamente identici, poiché parlano esattamente la stessa lingua, indipendentemente da ceto sociale, istruzione,  cultura...

La differenza la fa solo il volume del portafoglio, non tanto il "chi siamo"


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se per questo ci sono anche tante famiglie, non allargate, che fingono di essere felici.
> 
> 
> Beh molti sono anche già adolescenti.
> ...


Non sto parlando di te, ma di chi posta foto. E le conclusioni che ne traggono chi le guarda. 
I figli adolescenti danno più problemi dei piccoli. 
Di certo questi bambini o ragazzi  non si confidano con te.


----------



## Etta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non sto parlando di te, ma di chi posta foto. E le conclusioni che ne traggono chi le guarda.
> I figli adolescenti danno più problemi dei piccoli.
> Di certo questi bambini o ragazzi  non si confidano con te.


Boh non è che facciano chissà che cosa però non sembrano nemmeno sofferenti.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di Soldi. In via Spiga un cappotto costa come un’auto.


Vedo che questo particolare ha colpito parecchio...
Non ne capisco il motivo....
C è parecchia gente benestante qua cmq ..
Io in via della spiga posso giusto passeggiare...
ma se uno si può permettere certi lussi non li vivo come un affronto...o come un volersi mettere in mostra ..
io giusto giusto...faccio acquisti da Primark 
o dove cmq le cifre sono proporzionate al mio stipendio ...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vedo che questo particolare ha colpito parecchio...
> Non ne capisco il motivo....
> C è parecchia gente benestante qua cmq ..
> Io in via della spiga posso giusto passeggiare...
> ...


Ma è lui che ha detto “un cappotto in via Spiga” e non “un cappotto“.
Ovviamente uno che vive negli Stati Uniti ha uno stipendio alto e se può mantenere lì i figli a fare corsi universitari, pure molto alto.
Non credo che l’abbia detto per evidenziare che è benestante, ma che prende una cosa bella. Ammesso che al prezzo corrisponda la qualità. Ricordo anni fa da D&G dei jeans stracciati come quelli che butto nei cassonetti a qualche migliaio di euro.
Era solo anomalo dirlo. Non lo ha mai fatto.
Così come normalmente non si sa se viviamo in una baracca o in un attico in piazza del Duomo oppure... in una villa ad Arcore con il parco.


----------



## francoff (3 Dicembre 2022)

Più tardi risponderò anche a Ginevra facendole presente che al " pace e amore " ci si è arrivati dopo cinque anni , cinque anni dove l ho amata , l ho odiata , l ho voluta abbracciare e fare l amore e l ho  respinta deluso e schifato ....dove è successo di tutto ...ad ogni modo ora stiamo bene e i figli che sono grandi entrambi stanno bene . Ma argomentero' più tardi . Riguardo al via della Spiga , che mi preme precisare l ho scritto ma senza neppure farci caso , l ho scritto perché la mia ex me ne ha parlato , non l ho collegato a nulla: ne al caro, ne alla qualità ne allo status . Se m avesse detto che l aveva preso da Zara avrei scritto Zara . Riguardo allo stipendio è alto e mi permette di vivere bene ma leggo di diversi professionisti tra gli utenti ( foglia , pincopallino, arci etc ) . L ho già scritto è lei la mia ex che è decisamente benestante non certo io che sono figlio di operaio , ed infatti la mia ex  ha potuto negli anni entrare ed uscire dal mondo del lavoro a suo piacimento in funzione del suo seguirmi in giro per lavoro .  Mi preme puntualizzare questo aspetto .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Più tardi risponderò anche a Ginevra facendole presente che al " pace e amore " ci si è arrivati dopo cinque anni , cinque anni dove l ho amata , l ho odiata , l ho voluta abbracciare e fare l amore e l ho  respinta deluso e schifato ....dove è successo di tutto ...ad ogni modo ora stiamo bene e i figli che sono grandi entrambi stanno bene . Ma argomentero' più tardi . Riguardo al via della Spiga , che mi preme precisare l ho scritto ma senza neppure farci caso , l ho scritto perché la mia ex me ne ha parlato , non l ho collegato a nulla: ne al caro, ne alla qualità ne allo status . Se m avesse detto che l aveva preso da Zara avrei scritto Zara . Riguardo allo stipendio è alto e mi permette di vivere bene ma leggo di diversi professionisti tra gli utenti ( foglia , pincopallino, arci etc ) . L ho già scritto è lei la mia ex che è decisamente benestante non certo io che sono figlio di operaio , ed infatti la mia ex  ha potuto negli anni entrare ed uscire dal mondo del lavoro a suo piacimento in funzione del suo seguirmi in giro per lavoro .  Mi preme puntualizzare questo aspetto .


Si vede che comunque ora sei lontano del reddito della tua famiglia di origine.


----------



## francoff (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che comunque ora sei lontano del reddito della tua famiglia di origine.


Hai ragione ma non penso che sia una colpa . Mi premeva precisare che scrivere via della Spiga era solo uno scrivere fatto senza pensarci e che avrei scritto Zara se l avesse preso da Zara .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma non penso che sia una colpa . Mi premeva precisare che scrivere via della Spiga era solo uno scrivere fatto senza pensarci e che avrei scritto Zara se l avesse preso da Zara .


 il problema è che non ci hai pensato...


----------



## francoff (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> il problema è che non ci hai pensato...


sinceramente ? ma è veramente un problema ? Ora ti saluto zia  sono in giro


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

Io ho avuto alti e bassi di reddito nella mia vita e so bene che nelle fasi alte non ci si rende conto davvero dell’effetto che si  fa su chi è in una fase bassa o non ha mai avuto o avrà fasi alte.


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Se nessuno avesse precisato che tipo di strada sia via della spiga, io che non sono di Milano non sarei andata a controllare


----------



## Etta (3 Dicembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi preme puntualizzare questo aspetto .


Come mai?


----------



## francoff (3 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come mai?


Non voglio malintesi con Brunetta le voglio bene e la stimo moltissimo . Sicuramente non preciso per l altro che è intervenuto sul tema via della Spiga .


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Se nessuno avesse precisato che tipo di strada sia via della spiga, io che non sono di Milano non sarei andata a controllare


Credo che quasi tutti abbiano sentito parlare del quadrilatero della moda (via Montenapoleone, via Spiga, via Sant’Andrea, via Manzoni) così come quasi chiunque ha sentito nominare  via Condotti o Rue Saint Honoré o i Champs Elysee a Parigi o la Fith Avenue a New York. Tu sei quasi.


----------



## omicron (3 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che quasi tutti abbiano sentito parlare del quadrilatero della moda (via Montenapoleone, via Spiga, via Sant’Andrea, via Manzoni) così come quasi chiunque ha sentito nominare  via Condotti o Rue Saint Honoré o i Champs Elysee a Parigi o la Fith Avenue a New York. Tu sei quasi.


Ma magari l’ho anche sentita nominare, ma non avevo fatto proprio caso alla precisazione che aveva fatto francoff


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che quasi tutti abbiano sentito parlare del quadrilatero della moda (via Montenapoleone, via Spiga, via Sant’Andrea, via Manzoni) così come quasi chiunque ha sentito nominare  via Condotti o Rue Saint Honoré o i Champs Elysee a Parigi o la Fith Avenue a New York. Tu sei quasi.


scusa non avevo letto cosa significasse via spiga , riferito al cappotto da comperare per la figlia di Francoff


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma magari l’ho anche sentita nominare, ma non avevo fatto proprio caso alla precisazione che aveva fatto francoff


Quando si precisa una via chic dove si fa un acquisto, in gergo si dice spandere merda


----------



## Foglia (4 Dicembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Più tardi risponderò anche a Ginevra facendole presente che al " pace e amore " ci si è arrivati dopo cinque anni , cinque anni dove l ho amata , l ho odiata , l ho voluta abbracciare e fare l amore e l ho  respinta deluso e schifato ....dove è successo di tutto ...ad ogni modo ora stiamo bene e i figli che sono grandi entrambi stanno bene . Ma argomentero' più tardi . Riguardo al via della Spiga , che mi preme precisare l ho scritto ma senza neppure farci caso , l ho scritto perché la mia ex me ne ha parlato , non l ho collegato a nulla: ne al caro, ne alla qualità ne allo status . Se m avesse detto che l aveva preso da Zara avrei scritto Zara . Riguardo allo stipendio è alto e mi permette di vivere bene ma leggo di diversi professionisti tra gli utenti ( foglia , pincopallino, arci etc ) . L ho già scritto è lei la mia ex che è decisamente benestante non certo io che sono figlio di operaio , ed infatti la mia ex  ha potuto negli anni entrare ed uscire dal mondo del lavoro a suo piacimento in funzione del suo seguirmi in giro per lavoro .  Mi preme puntualizzare questo aspetto .


Nono, io attualmente non sono manco una "proletaria". In passato ho guadagnato.... "bene",  ma certamente non tanto da potermi definire ricca. Ne ho sposato uno che, dopo un po' di anni, effettivamente guadagnava gran bene, questo sì. Ma il reddito non mi ha mai cambiato  "specie"


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vedo che questo particolare ha colpito parecchio...
> Non ne capisco il motivo....
> C è parecchia gente benestante qua cmq ..
> Io in via della spiga posso giusto passeggiare...
> ...


vedi..sono sempre i particolari a fare la differenza, su praticamente tutto..
E notarli mica  vuol dire sentirsi offesi o provocati.  Vuol dire notarli.

E non c'è assolutamente nulla di male, se non nella percezione individuale di chi si sente "penetrato" 

Sei mai stata a trovare una amica nella sua nuova casa?
Chi c'è stato ti racconterà dei "particolari" di una casa in una zona molto borghese, oppure che nel palazzo c'è il portiere, oppure che non c'è l'ascensore,  o che ci sono 2 bagni ma nemmeno uno con le finestre,  oppure che quello di sotto è il direttore delle Generali assicurazioni oppure che hanno tinteggiato senza rasare le pareti.. oppure che hanno preso la cucina dell'Ikea.

Ed il bello di tutto questo è che puoi parlare di "particolari " anche se a trovare una amica nella sua nuova casa tu non ci sei mai andata in vita tua.

Quello che rileva non è  "la verità " (dice il vero, anzi no.. questa inventa balle) 

Ciò che rileva sono proprio i particolari che attraverso quella esperienza (vera o inventata che sia) si rimarcano o si ignorano.

E continua a non esserci assolutamente nulla di male...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> vedi..sono sempre i particolari a fare la differenza, su praticamente tutto..
> E notarli mica  vuol dire sentirsi offesi o provocati.  Vuol dire notarli.
> 
> E non c'è assolutamente nulla di male, se non nella percezione individuale di chi si sente "penetrato"
> ...


Tra l’altro viviamo in un tempo in cui le cose hanno prevalentemente un valore di mercato che dipende dalla immagine che si crea un marchio posizionandosi proprio in una fascia di mercato.
I jeans di D&G di cui ho accennato non avevano altro valore che li distinguesse da quelli del mercato (o da cassonetto, visto che erano stracciati) che il marchio che li poteva rendere appetibili per chi quello desidera.
Chi acquista un prodotto vuole sentire di appartenere al gruppo sociale che acquista quel prodotto.
Ma vale anche per chi ci tiene a mostrare la torta fatta in casa.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra l’altro viviamo in un tempo in cui le cose hanno prevalentemente un valore di mercato che dipende dalla immagine che si crea un marchio posizionandosi proprio in una fascia di mercato.
> I jeans di D&G di cui ho accennato non avevano altro valore che li distinguesse da quelli del mercato (o da cassonetto, visto che erano stracciati) che il marchio che li poteva rendere appetibili per chi quello desidera.
> Chi acquista un prodotto vuole sentire di appartenere al gruppo sociale che acquista quel prodotto.
> Ma vale anche per chi ci tiene a mostrare la torta fatta in casa.


È proprio così.
Ai seminari di marketing spiegano che in determinati casi chi compra una casa (o un cappotto in via della Spiga) non compra esattamente una casa o un cappotto in via della Spiga.
Compra un sogno


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È proprio così.
> Ai seminari di marketing spiegano che in determinati casi chi compra una casa (o un cappotto in via della Spiga) non compra esattamente una casa o un cappotto in via della Spiga.
> Compra un sogno


Diciamo anche che chi compra in via della Spiga (però a Milano si dice solo  via Spiga) generalmente è già posizionato in una classe sociale che impone quelle spese.
Però conosco persone che hanno proprio il sogno di una borsa di un marchio o di un altro (creando anche tifoserie) e risparmiano un anno o più per comprarla. Questo significa trasformare un oggetto in feticcio.
Non significa credere di appartenere a quella classe sociale, ma dare valore a se stessi attraverso un oggetto.
Almeno in Come sposare un milionario, le ragazze facevano l’investimento di un appartamento di lusso per fare una scalata sociale, poi ovviamente la commedia imponeva il lieto fine per amore.
Adesso è impossibile anche un investimento di quel tipo perché i luoghi e gli oggetti realmente esclusivi sono inavvicinabili, anche investendo l’intera eredità della nonna. 
Però il sogno di Cenerentola permane e almeno le scarpette le vogliamo.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che chi compra in via della Spiga (però a Milano si dice solo  via Spiga) generalmente è già posizionato in una classe sociale che impone quelle spese.
> Però conosco persone che hanno proprio il sogno di una borsa di un marchio o di un altro (creando anche tifoserie) e risparmiano un anno o più per comprarla. Questo significa trasformare un oggetto in feticcio.
> Non significa credere di appartenere a quella classe sociale, ma dare valore a se stessi attraverso un oggetto.
> Almeno in Come sposare un milionario, le ragazze facevano l’investimento di un appartamento di lusso per fare una scalata sociale, poi ovviamente la commedia imponeva il lieto fine per amore.
> ...


Eh.. insomma.. .. diciamo che sono d'accordo in parte.
Ed è chiaramente un discorso molto interessante,  ad addentrarcisi.

Il "sogno" di avere una borsa di Fendi, è solo un inganno, nel senso che io comprando la borsa di Fendi "compro un sogno" , non tanto lo realizzo.
Ed è interessante appunto il sogno che la borsa di Fendi (o la villa in versilia, o il marito industrialotto della Brianza) incarnano.

Non è manco facile da spiegare.

In varie pubblicità specie quelle delle auto, questo è evidente,  sono pubblicità pregne di particolari, ma ciò di cui non si parla (se non per immagini ed in modo marginale)è esattamente ciò che si vende, e cioè  l'auto.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. insomma.. .. diciamo che sono d'accordo in parte.
> Ed è chiaramente un discorso molto interessante,  ad addentrarcisi.
> 
> Il "sogno" di avere una borsa di Fendi, è solo un inganno, nel senso che io comprando la borsa di Fendi "compro un sogno" , non tanto lo realizzo.
> ...


Non direi che sia il caso di andare a scomodare Marx o Fromm ecc però è da un pezzo che si comprano sogni, più  che solide realtà


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che chi compra in via della Spiga (però a Milano si dice solo  via Spiga) generalmente è già posizionato in una classe sociale che impone quelle spese.
> Però conosco persone che hanno proprio il sogno di una borsa di un marchio o di un altro (creando anche tifoserie) e risparmiano un anno o più per comprarla. Questo significa trasformare un oggetto in feticcio.
> Non significa credere di appartenere a quella classe sociale, ma dare valore a se stessi attraverso un oggetto.
> Almeno in Come sposare un milionario, le ragazze facevano l’investimento di un appartamento di lusso per fare una scalata sociale, poi ovviamente la commedia imponeva il lieto fine per amore.
> ...


Il vero ricco da generazioni ha spesso l’auto scassata e le scarpe vecchie.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il vero ricco da generazioni ha spesso l’auto scassata e le scarpe vecchie.


Insomma. 
Beh, in occasione dell’affare della Juve, osservavo la visibile qualità degli abiti di Agnelli ed Elkan.  
Anche se ho visto Lou Reed uscire dall’albergo forse più caro di Milano con jeans lisi e maglietta rovinata.  L’avevo notato proprio per la incongruenza tra albergo, età e abbigliamento. In completo non lo avrei notato.


----------



## omicron (4 Dicembre 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il vero ricco da generazioni ha spesso l’auto scassata e le scarpe vecchie.


Vero, anno fa ho conosciuto gente che “ho comprato un appartamentINO a Genova… sui 300mq… ho la casa a Portofino… vado a caccia in Spagna due mesi… quando abbiamo comprato l’ufficio abbiamo speso poco i prezzi erano ancora intorno ai 4000€ al metro…” poi aveva addosso un giubbottaccio di 30 anni e viaggiava con la panda sostituita poi dall’isuzu (ovvero la panda col cassone), le cugine avevano la uno del 90 
Per mangiare però spendevano per mangiare


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non direi che sia il caso di andare a scomodare Marx o Fromm ecc però è da un pezzo che si comprano sogni, più  che solide realtà


Più che a Marx o Fromm, pensavo a qualcosa di molto più attuale, tipo questa


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più che a Marx o Fromm, pensavo a qualcosa di molto più attuale, tipo questa


Le pubblicità delle auto sono fantastiche. Ci fanno vedere come siamo scemi


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le pubblicità delle auto sono fantastiche. Ci fanno vedere come siamo scemi


Beh.. ma quello un pò tutte, e da sempre..

Te lo ricordi quel poveromo della bio presto?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. ma quello un pò tutte, e da sempre..
> 
> Te lo ricordi quel poveromo della bio presto?


Questa era bellissima e ironica.


----------



## yussuf (7 Dicembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Questa estate abbiamo passato un mese incredibile assieme e per adesso stiamo bene in questo modo . Io ho una relazione con una donna di qui , la mia ex con uomo della nostra provincia . Questo per dire come siamo messi .


Ciao. Sono nuovo e ho deciso di scrivere la mia dopo avere letto tutto il tuo trascorso e devo dire che facevo il tifo per entrambi. Mi auguravo che poteste trovare una nuova unione ma purtroppo il tradimento è un acido. Inizialmente non corrode tutto infatti il tradito cerca una possibilità di riconciliazione ma l'acido continua a corrodere e i buoni propositi vengono sostituiti da altri sentimenti che non facilitano il riavvicinamento.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2022)

yussuf ha detto:


> Ciao. Sono nuovo e ho deciso di scrivere la mia dopo avere letto tutto il tuo trascorso e devo dire che facevo il tifo per entrambi. Mi auguravo che poteste trovare una nuova unione ma purtroppo il tradimento è un acido. Inizialmente non corrode tutto infatti il tradito cerca una possibilità di riconciliazione ma l'acido continua a corrodere e i buoni propositi vengono sostituiti da altri sentimenti che non facilitano il riavvicinamento.


Ci vuole tanto bicarbonato di comprensione per annullare l’acido.


----------



## yussuf (7 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci vuole tanto bicarbonato di comprensione per annullare l’acido.


Vero e ciononostante non si annulla mai del tutto. È come un osso fratturato e poi guarito. Basta che cambia il tempo e duole. Può non essere un gran dolore e fare finta di niente ma c'è.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ovviamente è soggettivo.* Io vedo tramite fb *tante famiglie allargate e mi sembrano felici. Un mio amico, separato da tanto e con una figlia di 8 anni, ha trovato l’anno scorso una donna con la quale si è messo insieme, con due figli, e ora vivono tutti insieme e sono una famiglia bellissima. Loro ma potrei farti tanti altri esempi di famiglie che ho tra gli amici.


Su Instagram tutti i culi sono belli.



Etta ha detto:


> No però non vedresti nemmeno così tante storie tutti insieme se ci fossero problemi o se i figli non si trovassero bene. Io ad esempio, quando ero agli sgoccioli col mio ex, non mettevo più foto insieme a lui perché ormai non eravamo più felici insieme.


Ti assicuro che non è assolutamente indicativo.
Conosco alcune coppie che sono in crisi o si tradiscono selvaggiamente e nelle storie sono la perfezione assoluta.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che quasi tutti abbiano sentito parlare del quadrilatero della moda (via Montenapoleone, via Spiga, via Sant’Andrea, via Manzoni) così come quasi chiunque ha sentito nominare  via Condotti o Rue Saint Honoré o i Champs Elysee a Parigi o la Fith Avenue a New York. Tu sei quasi.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Di Soldi. In via Spiga un cappotto costa come un’auto.


Usata e vecchia.
Da Miu Miu un cappotto lo paghi sui 2500.
Alla Rinascente trovi gli stessi prezzi.
Non dico che sia poco: è il prezzo di Zara ad essere troppo basso per un cappotto (prima della Fast Fashion un cappotto decente lo pagavi giustamente sulle 5/600 euro), oltre ai nostri stipendi.
Per uno che lavora in un paese straniero certe cifre possono essere tutto sommato normali.
Se vai da Harrods, trovi le scarpe in saldo buttate lì a 500 sterline...



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il vero ricco da generazioni ha spesso l’auto scassata e le scarpe vecchie.


Sì, i miei amici di Piazza Missori. con cui andavo al Leoncavallo.
Io ero a casa di questa ragazza, dove avevano girato un film, casa del 700, un intero piano.
Lei vestiva da barbona e non aveva l'auto.
Però quando andavi a casa loro.... Ti accorgevi che erano su un altro pianeta.
Io in Piazza Missori o in via Torino non potrò mai abitare...
Ma neanche in Corso Lodi.
Ricordo un'altra mia amica, invito a cena a casa sua... bicchieri Baccarat da 250.000 lire l'uno.
Mi era passata la sete.
Avevo amici che avevano un impianto Hifi in ogni stanza (ed erano tante).
Pure nei bagni.
Siamo a Milano, mica a Paullo....


----------



## Etta (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non è assolutamente indicativo.
> Conosco alcune coppie che sono in crisi o si tradiscono selvaggiamente e nelle storie sono la perfezione assoluta.


Ah beh anche questo è vero. Ma non solo sui social.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È proprio così.
> Ai seminari di marketing spiegano che in determinati casi chi compra una casa (o un cappotto in via della Spiga) non compra esattamente una casa o un cappotto in via della Spiga.
> Compra un sogno


Magari compra anche qualcosa di reale.
Obiettivamente, se avessi il reddito adeguato, non mi farei troppi problemi a circondarmi di cose belle.
Perché dovrei rinunciarci?
Un bel cappotto su misura di Cashmere, per dire, perché no?
Io adoro i cappotti.
Mi farei un guardaroba di giacche, completi,  e camicie su misura, mica quelli in taglie standard che non sono mai giusti.
E le scarpe? Vogliamo parlare di orologi? Ce ne sono di estrema classe, senza necessità di ostentare come col classico Submariner, che francamente è un po' da cafone, ormai.
E l'auto? Sceglierei quella che mi attira di più. 
Ma soprattutto non suonerei più una cazzo di tastiera muta da 100 euro, dinamica ma non pesata, ma un bel piano elettrico pesato, un computer potente,  con banchi di suoni, uno studio di registrazione e professionisti ad accompagnarmi...
Una bella reflex... senza stare a pensarci troppo su, per fare le foto...
E una bella casa storica - con box si intende (ci sono case che hanno lo spazio auto dove un tempo si tenevano le carrozze), con mobili antichi, quadri antichi. Un'auto d'epoca...
Insomma, non necessariamente spendere, da ricchi, è sinonimo di fare il "bauscia", come si dice da noi.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo anche che chi compra in via della Spiga (però a Milano si dice solo  via Spiga) generalmente è già posizionato in una classe sociale che impone quelle spese.
> Però conosco persone che hanno proprio il sogno di una borsa di un marchio o di un altro (creando anche tifoserie) e risparmiano un anno o più per comprarla. Questo significa trasformare un oggetto in feticcio.
> Non significa credere di appartenere a quella classe sociale, ma dare valore a se stessi attraverso un oggetto.
> Almeno in Come sposare un milionario, le ragazze facevano l’investimento di un appartamento di lusso per fare una scalata sociale, poi ovviamente la commedia imponeva il lieto fine per amore.
> ...


Le scarpe Loboutin costano, ma sono belle.
L'altra notte ero in piazza Diaz, davanti a me era parcheggiata una Porsche 911 Carrera grigia, anni 70.
Auto bellissima.
Questi sono due oggetti, due esempi tra i tanti, che ti compri, se puoi, perché sono intrinsecamente belli.
Diverso può essere il caso della felpa o del borsello Gucci, anzi, direi una buona parte del catalogo Gucci.
Roba costosa ma ormai più da trapper di periferia.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Magari compra anche qualcosa di reale.
> Obiettivamente, se avessi il reddito adeguato, non mi farei troppi problemi a circondarmi di cose belle.
> Perché dovrei rinunciarci?
> Un bel cappotto su misura di Cashmere, per dire, perché no?
> ...


Ma c’è qualcuno che preferisce essere pezzente?
Il punto era che essere benestanti aiuta a superare anche una separazione, anche i figli.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Le scarpe Loboutin costano, ma sono belle.
> L'altra notte ero in piazza Diaz, davanti a me era parcheggiata una Porsche 911 Carrera grigia, anni 70.
> Auto bellissima.
> Questi sono due oggetti, due esempi tra i tanti, che ti compri, se puoi, perché sono intrinsecamente belli.
> ...


Purtroppo (per me o per gli altri, non so) io non noto nemmeno le Ferrari rosse .
E se vedo scarpe col tacco penso al mal di piedi.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma c’è qualcuno che preferisce essere pezzente?*
> Il punto era che essere benestanti aiuta a superare anche una separazione, anche i figli.


Direi che ce ne sono.
Un parente di mia moglie era l'uomo più ricco del comune.
Il bagno in casa l'ha messo nel nuovo millennio. Prima la faceva nell'orto.

Il secondo punto, direi che essere benestanti è quasi obbligatorio per separarsi senza troppi disagi per sé e gli altri.
E' una cosa che sostengo da molto tempo.
Avevo un'amica al liceo che viveva in una casa bellissima davanti al Politecnico.
I suoi erano separati e avevano diviso l'appartamento.
immaginati cos'era prima...


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo (per me o per gli altri, non so) io non noto nemmeno le Ferrari rosse .
> E se vedo scarpe col tacco penso al mal di piedi.


Eh, ma ci sarà qualcosa di bello per cui tu riterresti giusto spendere.
Non necessariamente scarpe o auto.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, ma ci sarà qualcosa di bello per cui tu riterresti giusto spendere.
> Non necessariamente scarpe o auto.


Ho la casa da svuotare di schifezze di abbigliamento di infimo valore. Mi piace la varietà e non sono ordinata.
Poi quando ho avuto periodi da benestante mi piaceva andare al ristorante o anche al bar a consumare seduta e mi piacciono gli alberghi eleganti. Amo fare regali. Vedo per ogni persona che conosco cose perfette e che farebbero piacere, ma non posso prenderle. Mi piacerebbe. Compro più libri di quanti riesco a leggere. rifarei il bagno. 
Mi piacerebbe abitare in centro.
Ma ho appena detto che a nessuno piace essere pezzente, escluso casi patologici, come quello da te citato, che è l’eccezione che conferma la regola. Non c’entra nulla con evitare di ostentare o adeguarsi a un contesto sociale che piace frequentare. Poi io ho nostalgia di un eskimo “innocente“. 
Ma non provo alcun interesse per i capi firmati, le auto di lusso  e tutti quei consumi (alla Ilary e Capitano) che sembra che siano accessori necessari per sentirsi adeguati a chi appartiene al mondo dei “ricchi”.
Ma non è un vanto e tantomeno una critica per chi ci tiene.
È un discorso totalmente fuori da ciò che diceva Francof che si può permettere ciò che può e fa bene.


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho la casa da svuotare di schifezze di abbigliamento di infimo valore. Mi piace la varietà e non sono ordinata.
> Poi quando ho avuto periodi da benestante mi piaceva andare al ristorante o anche al bar a consumare seduta e mi piacciono gli alberghi eleganti. Amo fare regali. Vedo per ogni persona che conosco cose perfette e che farebbero piacere, ma non posso prenderle. Mi piacerebbe. Compro più libri di quanti riesco a leggere. rifarei il bagno.
> Mi piacerebbe abitare in centro.
> Ma ho appena detto che a nessuno piace essere pezzente, escluso casi patologici, come quello da te citato, che è l’eccezione che conferma la regola. Non c’entra nulla con evitare di ostentare o adeguarsi a un contesto sociale che piace frequentare. Poi io ho nostalgia di un eskimo “innocente“.
> ...


Secondo me non solo fa bene, ma fa benissimo.
I soldi vanno spesi, è l'unico modo per far "girare l'economia reale".
E' vero quello che dici, ma i social e il chiacchericcio paragonabile sono pieni di discorsi volti a criticare l'acquisto degli oggetti costosi in genere, senza operare distinguo.
Ma se uno guadagna 10.000 euro al mese e prende in leasing una macchina da 100.000 (una Alfa Giulia Quadrifoglio verde a benzina costa quella cifra, oggi neppure tanto elevata per un'auto), rimette in circolo i soldi, fa lavorare e guadagnare altre persone, quindi male non fa, anzi.
Semmai, il problema è restare esclusi non solo dai beni di lusso ma avere redditi che  coprono a malapena ormai i bisogni primari.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me non solo fa bene, ma fa benissimo.
> I soldi vanno spesi, è l'unico modo per far "girare l'economia reale".
> E' vero quello che dici, ma i social e il chiacchericcio paragonabile sono pieni di discorsi volti a criticare l'acquisto degli oggetti costosi in genere, senza operare distinguo.
> Ma se uno guadagna 10.000 euro al mese e prende in leasing una macchina da 100.000 (una Alfa Giulia Quadrifoglio verde a benzina costa quella cifra, oggi neppure tanto elevata per un'auto), rimette in circolo i soldi, fa lavorare e guadagnare altre persone, quindi male non fa, anzi.
> Semmai, il problema è restare esclusi non solo dai beni di lusso ma avere redditi che  coprono a malapena ormai i bisogni primari.


Conosco gente piena di soldi, spende all'inverosimile eppure è sempre insoddisfatta. 
Frequentano gente come loro solo per immagine, ma si annoiano mortalmente. 
Il soldo fa la differenza, indubbiamente. 
Ma la capacità di riempire la propria vita, non di cose futili ma di soddisfazioni,è qualcosa che pochi possiedono. Indipendentemente dall'aspetto finanziario. 
Non è retorica è un dato di fatto. 
Tu mi dirai, mi annoierei volentieri su uno yacht al largo della baia di stocazzo, dopo 10 anni arriveresti anche tu a scoparti bottiglie di vodka e a sniffare per ingannare il tempo


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Conosco gente piena di soldi, spende all'inverosimile eppure è sempre insoddisfatta.
> Frequentano gente come loro solo per immagine, ma si annoiano mortalmente.
> Il soldo fa la differenza, indubbiamente.
> Ma la capacità di riempire la propria vita, non di cose futili ma di soddisfazioni,è qualcosa che pochi possiedono. Indipendentemente dall'aspetto finanziario.
> ...


Magra consolazione, però.
Sarebbe comunque vodka di qualità, non quella del singalese all'angolo.
Comunque non mi annoierei, come non mi annoio adesso.
Farei molte più cose, questo sì.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Magra consolazione, però.
> Sarebbe comunque vodka di qualità, non quella del singalese all'angolo.
> Comunque non mi annoierei, come non mi annoio adesso.
> Farei molte più cose, questo sì.


Non so, un conto è quello che fai ora per cercare soddisfazione e gratificazione, un altro quando hai tutto  e le cose che fai ora ti appaiono inutili


----------



## danny (9 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non so, un conto è quello che fai ora per cercare soddisfazione e gratificazione, un altro quando hai tutto  e le cose che fai ora ti appaiono inutili


Non hai mai tutto.


----------



## francoff (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Conosco gente piena di soldi, spende all'inverosimile eppure è sempre insoddisfatta.
> Frequentano gente come loro solo per immagine, ma si annoiano mortalmente.
> Il soldo fa la differenza, indubbiamente.
> Ma la capacità di riempire la propria vita, non di cose futili ma di soddisfazioni,è qualcosa che pochi possiedono. Indipendentemente dall'aspetto finanziario.
> ...


Poi ci sono quelli che disprezzano gli altri e fanno dei voli pindarici con filosofie da baci perugina pensando di essere migliori invece sono solo pieni di amarezza e rancore .


----------



## francoff (10 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma c’è qualcuno che preferisce essere pezzente?
> Il punto era che essere benestanti aiuta a superare anche una separazione, anche i figli.


Io sono certo che aver fatto scelte volute e non obbligate m abbia aiutato nella separazione infatti mi reputo fortunato


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Dicembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Poi ci sono quelli che disprezzano gli altri e fanno dei voli pindarici con filosofie da baci perugina pensando di essere migliori invece sono solo pieni di amarezza e rancore .


Ma chi si arricchisce in poco tempo si mangia tutto. Non c'è niente da fare non si è abituati. 
I baci perugina sono buoni solo da mangiare. 
E non fanno neanche venire la nausea


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma chi si arricchisce in poco tempo si mangia tutto. Non c'è niente da fare non si è abituati.
> I baci perugina sono buoni solo da mangiare.
> E non fanno neanche venire la nausea


Ma di chi parli?
C’è qualcuno che ha vinto alla lotteria?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma di chi parli?
> C’è qualcuno che ha vinto alla lotteria?


Conosco una persona che ha avuto improvvisamente molti soldi e non ha fatto una bella fine


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Conosco una persona che ha avuto improvvisamente molti soldi e non ha fatto una bella fine


Io conosco una persona che aveva i calli.
Ma non mi sembra rilevante in questa discussione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco una persona che aveva i calli.
> Ma non mi sembra rilevante in questa discussione.


Ma neanche quelli precedenti erano pertinenti, fatti fa altri utenti.
Ma non mi sembra che ti sei presa la briga di
farlo notare


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma neanche quelli precedenti erano pertinenti, fatti fa altri utenti.
> Ma *non mi sembra che ti sei presa la briga di
> farlo notare*


Ti sembra male.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sembra male.


No no è così, poco prima Danny ha fatto considerazioni su i vantaggi del proprio benessere finanziario e non hai detto nulla. 
Senza andare troppo lontano eh!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No no è così, poco prima Danny ha fatto considerazioni su i vantaggi del proprio benessere finanziario e non hai detto nulla.
> Senza andare troppo lontano eh!


In effetti ieri sera ero un po’ rimbambita e ho confuso questo thread con quello che era finito a parlare dell’età di Etta. Per questo ti ho detto che eri fuori tema, perfino rispetto alla deriva di quello. Mi scuso.
Però anche rispetto a questo thread mi sembra che gradualmente, quindi ha contribuito anche Danny, si sia passati dal mio notare che un cappotto in via Spiga Costa come un’automobile (contestato da Danny che è molto meglio di informato sui prezzi di auto e marchi e qualità dei capi di moda) per osservare come con i soldi si possa più facilmente superare la separazione dei genitori, a riflessioni fuori argomento sulla desiderabilità della ricchezza.
La discussione è quindi sconfinata con il sapere amministrare l’improvviso raggiungimento di ricchezza, cosa che non credo che riguardi Francoff perché ha sempre svolto un lavoro ben remunerato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti ieri sera ero un po’ rimbambita e ho confuso questo thread con quello che era finito a parlare dell’età di Etta. Per questo ti ho detto che eri fuori tema, perfino rispetto alla deriva di quello. Mi scuso.
> Però anche rispetto a questo thread mi sembra che gradualmente, quindi ha contribuito anche Danny, si sia passati dal mio notare che un cappotto in via Spiga Costa come un’automobile (contestato da Danny che è molto meglio di informato sui prezzi di auto e marchi e qualità dei capi di moda) per osservare come con i soldi si possa più facilmente superare la separazione dei genitori, a riflessioni fuori argomento sulla desiderabilità della ricchezza.
> La discussione è quindi sconfinata con il sapere amministrare l’improvviso raggiungimento di ricchezza, cosa che non credo che riguardi Francoff perché ha sempre svolto un lavoro ben remunerato.


Capita di confondere le discussioni.
Sconfinato a ragion veduta, sai com'è precisare il cappotto il via della spiga, ha spostato il focus.
Una precisazione strana, oltre alla Esther musulmana sciita con ampie vedute che festeggerà il Natale con la ex moglie. 
Che ti devo dire, domani vado al l'onestà e mi compro i mutandoni di lana (ho troppo freddo).


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Capita di confondere le discussioni.
> Sconfinato a ragion veduta, sai com'è precisare il cappotto il via della spiga, ha spostato il focus.
> Una precisazione strana, oltre alla Esther musulmana sciita con ampie vedute che festeggerà il Natale con la ex moglie.
> Che ti devo dire, domani vado al l'onestà e mi compro i mutandoni di lana (ho troppo freddo).


Non vedo perché non crederci...


----------



## Nonècomecredi (11 Dicembre 2022)

francoff ha detto:


> Che mi voglia bene lo so e lei sa perfettamente che lei è il mio grande amore , ma questa cosa non l ha fatta con secondi fini l ha fatta perchè lei è così : una persona eccezionale . Non l ha fatto pensando " faccio così , così lui pensa cosà" l ha fatto e basta


Generalmente neanche le corna si fanno per secondi fini o sbaglio?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non vedo perché non crederci...


Posso non crederci ?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Posso non crederci ?


Tu..si...
Io ci credo..


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Tu..si...
> Io ci credo..


Anch’io.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti ieri sera ero un po’ rimbambita e ho confuso questo thread con quello che era finito a parlare dell’età di Etta. Per questo ti ho detto che eri fuori tema, perfino rispetto alla deriva di quello. Mi scuso.
> Però anche rispetto a questo thread mi sembra che gradualmente, quindi ha contribuito anche Danny, si sia passati dal mio notare che un cappotto in via Spiga Costa come un’automobile (contestato da Danny che è molto meglio di informato sui prezzi di auto e marchi e qualità dei capi di moda) per osservare come con i soldi si possa più facilmente superare la separazione dei genitori, a riflessioni fuori argomento sulla desiderabilità della ricchezza.
> La discussione è quindi sconfinata con il sapere amministrare l’improvviso raggiungimento di ricchezza, cosa che non credo che riguardi Francoff perché ha sempre svolto un lavoro ben remunerato.


Non comprendo le polemiche sul cappotto comprato in via  Spiga.
Per me Francoff  ha solo fatto bene.
Per quanto riguarda invece i costi della separazione, posso solo dire che io fatto benissimo a non separarmi.
Vista la situazione attuale e tutto ciò che è accaduto in questi anni, avremmo avuto serie difficoltà a restare in piedi.
Già così l'impatto economico si sente.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Non comprendo le polemiche sul cappotto comprato in via  Spiga.
> Per me Francoff  ha solo fatto bene.
> Per quanto riguarda invece i costi della separazione, posso solo dire che io fatto benissimo a non separarmi.
> Vista la situazione attuale e tutto ciò che è accaduto in questi anni, avremmo avuto serie difficoltà a restare in piedi.
> Già così l'impatto economico si sente.


Le polemiche dipendono dal fatto che lo ha detto.
Chi ha mai scritto dove fanno gli acquisti?


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le polemiche dipendono dal fatto che lo ha detto.
> Chi ha mai scritto dove fanno gli acquisti?


Io non ci avevo nemmeno fatto caso.
Se avesse detto Vinted o Zara sarebbe stato diverso?
Io sono abituato nei discorsi a sentire persone che citano il negozio, che si tratti di Zara,  Subdued, Miu Miu, o Ikea, importa relativamente.

Il problema qui è che lui ha citato una via milanese dove ci sono negozi costosi.
Embè?
Se se lo può permettere ha fatto solo bene.
Che uno compri da Burberry o da Primark,  l'importante è che si senta soddisfatto e che il prodotto sia adeguato alle esigenze.
Il fatto che ci siano differenze economiche nella società è scontato, ma non mi addolora sapere che c'è gente che ha auto da 200.000 euro.
Neanche Via della Spiga  è una via deserta, eh...
Il problema con chi ha soldi nasce solo,  per esempio, quando il possessore di Tesla comprata con lo sconto degli incentivi  pubblici e ricaricata gratis alla Lidl,  che risiede in centro sopra la fermata della metropolitana municipale e lavora a due passi da casa, vuole bloccare l'euro 3 del tipo che abita in Nebbiolandia, scelta perché non può permettersi altro,  dove non c'è un cazzo, neanche i mezzi pubblici.
In pratica quando pesta i piedi a chi i soldi non li ha.
Non è questo il caso.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ci avevo nemmeno fatto caso.
> Se avesse detto Vinted o Zara sarebbe stato diverso?
> Io sono abituato nei discorsi a sentire persone che citano il negozio, che si tratti di Zara,  Subdued, Miu Miu, o Ikea, importa relativamente.
> 
> ...


Dopo tutti questi post ho perso interesse.


----------

